# HS724 Trivia Time



## ChrisPeri (Aug 31, 2020)

Hello folks,
I am thinking of purchasing the below pictured HS724 for home use. I live in Southern Ontario and am looking to clear a cut driveway that is uphill to the street. I have compared it to the post "Honda 724's Over the Years (Help Identify Model Years)" by Peepers. Seller wants $2800, yes I know buying off season is better.
































Can't find the post now but in a thread re HS724, I read szbe 105XXXX were sold in and around 2009. From the pictures, this HS724 looks like a early teens (2012-14) but owner says serial is szbe1057669 with engine gcae2772243.

So I am not sure what I am looking at. Is this a K1 version? I also read somewhere that "szbe" serials were in Canada and US. 

Let me know what you think.....about the snowblower


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Dating mid 2000s seems right. Made for the Canadian market CTD.


----------



## ChrisPeri (Aug 31, 2020)

vmax29 said:


> Dating mid 2000s seems right. Made for the Canadian market CTD.


Well there is the big joystick? with round light. Are the joysticks interchangeable? i.e. small can be swapped with large?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

deleted post


----------



## ChrisPeri (Aug 31, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> Canadian models are much different from the lower 48.
> 
> Condition is 10 times more important than age. Stay away from this machine if used in a commercial capacity. Why is person selling? Does he/she have repair receipts?


Yes indeed, I have not gone to see the machine yet. I agree that condition is a major consideration when purchasing used. I wanted to know what this machine was to start with so I know what should be there. "Oh we've had this machine for some years and didn't use it much but it runs great" 

Can anyone advise on what version this machine may be. Is it a Canadian machine? Is it a naughts or teens?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ChrisPeri said:


> Can anyone advise on what version this machine may be. Is it a Canadian machine? Is it a naughts or teens?


Sadly, there is little info online for pre-HSS Canada Market Hondas...


ChrisPeri said:


> Is this a K1 version? I also read somewhere that "szbe" serials were in Canada and US.


Not a K1... K1s started at SZBE-2400001. Looks like the Canada Market equivalent of this US TA/A revision:

HS724 TA/A *-* SZBE-1030001-9999999


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

ChrisPeri said:


> Can anyone advise on what version this machine may be. Is it a Canadian machine? Is it a naughts or teens?


Why is this so important? Are not the parts the same as for a US machine if we have the same model? I'd think the condition and records of maintenance would be of paramount importance. As long as you have the model and serial numbers, you could call Honda and find out if parts are available (I'd wager they are) and you can probably find fiches online for that machine.

The price (2800) seems to be what the market will bear, though I have no idea of pricing for used snow blowers in Canada. Were I looking at this, and the machine did not appear to be in excellent condition, with fresh oil, I'd probably walk. If the machine is about 10 years old, I'd want to know how often the oil was changed, and who did it. Look for signs of delayed/deferred maintenance. Verbal assurances are not convincing.

On the other hand, it really depends how badly you need this machine. A starving man will pay almost anything for food.....


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Not sure where in southern Ontario you are, but there is a 928 Honda listed for sale in London for $2500.00 for comparison.


















Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca






Honda 624 in Barrie for $1800.00

















Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Chris, I have a HS724 SZBE-1051207, the same unboard battery start as you show, Honda Canada, told me it was first retailed in 2009. I'm in the K/W area....

Maybe it was my post you where looking for the numbers are sure close...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WrenchIt said:


> Why is this so important? Are not the parts the same as for a US machine if we have the same model?


We don't have exactly the same model; the Canada Market snowblowers from that era had lots of farkles* that we didn't get until the HSS series.

* 12V e-start, power chute, pneumatic height control...


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

tabora said:


> We don't have exactly the same model; the Canada Market snowblowers from that era had lots of farkles* that we didn't get until the HSS series.
> 
> * 12V e-start, power chute, pneumatic height control...


But basic parts would be the same, right? And Canadian parts are still available to the folks up north, are they not?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WrenchIt said:


> But basic parts would be the same, right?


Yup on many basic parts, but when you get near the farkles, beware... 


WrenchIt said:


> And Canadian parts are still available to the folks up north, are they not?


Should be, but our friends to the north seem to have trouble getting some parts and documentation, and shipping from the USA can be downright extortionate.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

For the most part, the parts would be the same, until we come to needed a motor for the power chute or the 12 volt starter motor, etc, those parts are generally not available in the USA, now lets talk pricing, a couple years ago a local brought over his HS724 that he had tried to do a carb job on and he had butchered the main seat and area in the bottom of the main jet. We already had significant snow and more was forecast for the next couple days. I ordered the carb from one of the local honda dealer, it was a little over $180.00 canadian after taxes. You can try different dealers and the price will be the same. I use your local parts folks and have ordered several of the same part # from nets.boatsss for $60.00 ish USA coins.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes tabora , is correct as an example tabora a few weeks back , suggested an electric start kit for an HS621 from the USA, the shipping was almost as much as the item. I have ordered a couple small gaskets for carbs, listed for maybe $5.00 total, the shipping could be 15-18 US Dollars!!!


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've noticed prices are up a lot this year in NB. A friend of mine bought he is HS828 TCS 5 or 6 years ago for $1500 (it was listed at $1800). Now I'm seeing identical machines priced at $2200. In the recent past an HS724 would be around $1500. keep in mind the 12v electric start and electric chute control greatly increase the price over a base model.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

I feel so blessed that I bought this HS 624 ...3 years ago for $700 cdn. I had buyers regret the day after purchasing it. But after joining this group I realized I stole the machine at that price


----------

